# snake racks, what wood to use



## lyndsayscott (Oct 12, 2013)

Whats the best wood to use when building a snake rack. Mdf or melamine


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

lyndsayscott said:


> Whats the best wood to use when building a snake rack. Mdf or melamine


you can use either with MDF you need to seal/varnish to stop warping when you up humidity.


----------



## lyndsayscott (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks. Was thinking about the wood warping so might go with using melamine


----------



## Karlos_rep (Sep 24, 2011)

You can get furniture board from wicked which looks good . But I decided yesterday to build/buy a rack and I went to ikea and bought a book case which has 4 shelfs and works out cheaper than building 1 and is easier to put together lol £40 in all extra shelfs are £5 and fits 8+ 12l rubs


----------

